# UFlexx Fertilizer



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

So this year even though I have a spreader and a sprayer, I got kinda lazy and hired out a year round Pre-emg, weed control and fertilizer program from a local guy. Very happy so far as I don't think I have a singe weed in my yard that I can find. Anyway they came yesterday and are using Uflexx brand fertilizer which is the same thing my local golf courses uses. Was looking it up on the interwebs this morning and the marketing of it seems pretty cool. Seem like golf courses are using .5lb per 1k and suppose to last 8 weeks with whatever type coating they are using. Will be interesting this year because although I buy fertilizer from the same place the pro does, I was always buying either a slow or fast release 16-4-8 with iron and sulpher but in a different brand no coatings that I know of. Anybody using this stuff?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Is it straight Nitrogen they are putting down or is it mixed with something? Yeah, that stuff is very unique as it has a special stabilizer in it that keeps it from leaching into the soil and air. It looks like it's basically a liquid fertilizer in pellet form as it will easily dissolve in water.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Honestly not sure whats in it, they put it down last Tuesday when I was at work. I was outside after i got home and noticed all the blue fertilizer pellets, also noticed a bunch of white pellets so i must of had a couple elements in it. UPS delivered a package to me that was my neighbors so I walked it over and the service I use was being done at his house the next day, guess I should have stopped and looked at the bags. They one had one type of bag so don't think they were mixing. They use a cool riding powered zero turn Zspray type machine that holds dry fertilizer as well as liquids for spraying. The tech doing the job was loading the sprayer with some type of liqiud that must have been some type of weed killer. Anyway looking forward to a weed free, lush yard this year.


----------

